# Wabi-kusa or Kokedama ?



## green857 (Jan 7, 2011)

I posted some of these in another forum thread at APC but thought this might be a better place.
I'm not sure how they would be classified hence the title.
Wabi are aquatic (?) and Koke are terrestrial and these are kind of in between.
I found they're great for producing a mix of plants and growing on tricky plants like U gram.

Hydrocotyle, Dw HG, mosses and some other marsh plants

















Various tied to a small rock









Hydrocotyle 








Hydrocotyle 2 weeks later








U. graminifolia growing with moss








testing adjustment to water


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe that the term wabi-kusa was coined by Amano for his version of kokedama. Amano uses emersed forms of wetland plants, and many of his wabi-kusa can be submerged in aquaria as a sort of instant aquascape.

Kokedama is the older term, associated with bonsai and their companion plants. One of the commonly recognized bonsai forms (or styles) is "tree on a slab". It uses no pot, just a moss-covered mound of soil on a flat rock with a bonsai growing in it. Bonsai companion plants are herbaceous plants grown in pots or on slabs, intended to be displayed with bonsai and calligraphy and/or ink painting.


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you post details on how you made those balls? Is it just dirt?

How do you keep the plants alive?


----------

